# Commuting from Dubai to Abu Dhabi on a daily basis



## nivine111

Hello,

I am looking for someone to travel with to Abu Dhabi from Dubai everyday of the week. I currently do not have a car but will be getting one soon so we can alternate.
It would be ideal if you have a car and i am ready to split all costs.

I also wouldn't mind traveling with someone who would split the cost of hiring a driver with his own personal car for a month or two.
Please contact me if interested.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

As someone who did this for just 6 months (many here have done it much longer) do you realise it is hell on earth? If you work usual office hours as I assume you do. Truely horrible. Mornings aren't too bad. Evenings when you're tired and traffic is always bad are utterly miserable and frankly very dangerous. 

Very good luck!!!!!!

PS Abu Dhabi is really a FAR better place to live whatever all the naysayers here may say. Having lived in both for 3 years each there's no question AD is far more liveable.


----------



## arabianhorse

Jumeirah Jim said:


> PS Abu Dhabi is really a FAR better place to live whatever all the naysayers here may say. Having lived in both for 3 years each there's no question AD is far more liveable.


And much nicer people too.
Notice there is no "daily rant" thread on the rest of UAE forum?
That's coz we are well adjusted flk with no chip in shoulder.


----------



## ccr

Jumeirah Jim said:


> PS Abu Dhabi is really a FAR better place to live whatever all the naysayers here may say. Having lived in both for 3 years each there's no question AD is far more liveable.


Having lived in both places for ~5 years each, I disagree.

But then again, everyone is different so can't make a blanket statement...  

For us personally, Dubai has all of the activities that we enjoy daily / weekly. Living in AD forced us to get on hell-highway more than anyone should endure.

Compare to early 2000's, AD is now a lot more congestive, expensive (housing), ****ty airport, ****ty airline, golf more expensive, more red tape... The only better since we lived there is more access to the beach now.

:focus:


----------



## Tropicana

As someone who lived in AUH the better part of 2 decades, I disagree as well. 

Both Dubai and Abu Dhabi have nice areas and some problems.

Personally I prefer the road system in DXB over the stop and go grid system in AUH.

Housing is a mixed bag; AUH used to be much more expensive and offered less for your money but that is changing due to the rising rents in Dubai, and now the difference is not so big

The rental market in AUH is more stable, however from what I hear, the schooling situation is better in Dubai.


----------



## OmarNagi

Hi all,

I will be working for a bank in Abu Dhabi in few weeks but my wife works in Dubai DIFC, not sure if we should move to AUH or stay in Dubai, currently we live in palm jumeirah and we both do not drive yet and have no kids.

Where should be really live, Dubai or AUH?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Jumeirah Jim said:


> As someone who did this for just 6 months (many here have done it much longer) do you realise it is hell on earth? If you work usual office hours as I assume you do. Truely horrible. Mornings aren't too bad. Evenings when you're tired and traffic is always bad are utterly miserable and frankly very dangerous.
> 
> Very good luck!!!!!!
> 
> PS Abu Dhabi is really a FAR better place to live whatever all the naysayers here may say. Having lived in both for 3 years each there's no question AD is far more liveable.


I've lived in the Emirates for most of the last 20 years; 15 in Abu Dhabi and about 18 months in Dubai. I'm only in Dubai right now as my work moved me, I wasn't going to do a sustained commute, and it made more financial sense.

I'd move back to Abu Dhabi in a ****ing heartbeat if the right job and pay was there. Only manage to tolerate Dubai lurking in the 'suburbs' of Silicon Oasis.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

ccr said:


> Compare to early 2000's, AD is now a lot more congestive, expensive (housing), ****ty airport, ****ty airline, golf more expensive, more red tape... The only better since we lived there is more access to the beach now.
> 
> :focus:


True, but I'd take the vibe and the people there any day. There are particular breeds of people attracted to Dubai that aren't attracted to Abu Dhabi, and I prefer to avoid them like the plague.


----------



## RandomDude

Hehe the poor lady was asking for car pooling and ended up with AUD vs DXB argument.

In a nutshell , Abu Dhabi = Less commuting/traffic , more time at home
Dubai = more activities,better salaries,long commuting and traffic

Now doing the Dubai - Abu Dhabi thing on a daily basis? It is insane, it has been 1 month for me and I'm already feeling its toll, I no longer have a life , lives in the farthest end of Dubai, each day 300km , very lucky that my current job are very understanding people with flexible hours. At night,when you reach Dubai, SZR is a parking lot, and its go-break-go
Not to mention, the occasional radar flashing if you are a reckless driver like my self.

Nivin, it is not about the cost, it is about your sanity. My sciatic nerve is screaming, and the cure is core strengthening exercises and less driving, though no power or time for Gym, it is a vicious cycle.

Also consider the following : Some times, you have waked up on the wrong side of bed, and the last thing you want is a chatty person next to you. Sometimes you want to blast off your radio and the person next to you is not amused. 
Some times you would like to stop at a petrol station for refreshment or simply gathering your power. If you are ok with that, consider car pooling.

Yeah, and a word of warning regarding guys: Avoid, lol.
They think after 1 week, you are in a relationship and would propose (True story,although it was totally innocent, hehehe but ended up badly for the guy as they were both co-workers)


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

RandomDude said:


> Hehe the poor lady was asking for car pooling and ended up with AUD vs DXB argument.
> 
> In a nutshell , Abu Dhabi = Less commuting/traffic , more time at home
> Dubai = more activities,*better salaries*,long commuting and traffic


Better salaries in Dubai? You mad, bro? Abu Dhabi (semi) government jobs pay miles more than most things in Dubai, government or private. 

At least you're driving the "quiet" way, as opposed to doing it the other way around.


----------



## RandomDude

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Better salaries in Dubai? You mad, bro? Abu Dhabi (semi) government jobs pay miles more than most things in Dubai, government or private.
> 
> At least you're driving the "quiet" way, as opposed to doing it the other way around.


Actually you are totally correct, but for private sector, it is totally different.

It seems Semi gov jobs are open mostly to locals or British (regardless how politically correct or incorrect this may sound :lalala:


----------



## nadem

I drive everyday from Dubai to Abu Dhabi and back looking for someone to share the cost


----------



## BedouGirl

nadem said:


> I drive everyday from Dubai to Abu Dhabi and back looking for someone to share the cost


Try www.sharekni.ae


----------



## Enzoo

i have friends that were working in abu dhabi before maybe for a year that got tired of the daily routine of driving to abu dhabi and dubai . they said it takes lots of your time doing the same routine .


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Enzoo said:


> i have friends that were working in abu dhabi before maybe for a year that got tired of the daily routine of driving to abu dhabi and dubai . they said it takes lots of your time doing the same routine .


no sh1te. It is a complete PITA. 

live in AD unless there's an absolute reason why not. 

I've lived in both cities and as I chill into middle age, life in AD is far better. So much more laid back. 

If in your 20s and single then I understand the commute but you'll not be going out during the week (unless you stop over in AD)


----------



## Its whatever

The daily commute from AD to Dubai or vice versa is really tiring, so far I know two Emirati guys who are willing to leave their jobs with much better salary because of their daily driving between AD & Dubai, but i know you wouldn't do this unless you're forced to. so spilting the costs with somebody in the same shoe is a really great idea, Good luck! 

AD is a better place for jobs & salaries, especially for locals, since the Emiratisation is much more applied there than in Dubai. 

Again, if you don't wanna be stressed, try living in the city in which you work.


----------



## virgo9044

Hi, If you are still travelling to abudhabi to dubai everyday except the fridays, if yes i would like to travel with you,i am living in abudhabi and working in ras al khor dubai, please update me my number is /snip/ thank you and regards


----------



## BedouGirl

virgo9044 said:


> Hi, If you are still travelling to abudhabi to dubai everyday except the fridays, if yes i would like to travel with you,i am living in abudhabi and working in ras al khor dubai, please update me my number is /snip/ thank you and regards


And yet ANOTHER reminder that posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum. Please read the forum rules before posting again. Thank you.


----------



## shettygan

virgo9044 said:


> Hi, If you are still travelling to abudhabi to dubai everyday except the fridays, if yes i would like to travel with you,i am living in abudhabi and working in ras al khor dubai, please update me my number is /snip/ thank you and regards


Hi Virgo9044,

I am daily traveling from Abu Dhabi to Dubai. I leave at 7am from Abu dhabi . If you are interested you can join me.


----------

